# Weave Too Tight! What To Do???



## nissi (Jun 1, 2007)

Help!  I got this beautiful weave for the first time for my birthday, but the thing is sooooooo tight!!!!  Especially where she finished at the front edges and was tightening the thread... 

Knowing what I know from LHCF I don't want to have any thinning, scalp problems, etc..... I want to clip a thread or two, but I know it may kill my investment! Argghhh!

Is there anything I can do to loosen this thing up??? Weave experts, need your wisdom!

TIA! HHG!


----------



## LadyCee (Jun 1, 2007)

well I am not necessarily a weave expert, but I know that if the weave is to tight you should try to loosen it. t may cause serious headaches/migranes and hair your har groeth including the edges. If that isnt possible maybe it s best to just take it out. I know it might have been expensive but your health is more important than anything else. But you can try to grease yor scalp in btwn of the threads 1st with some type of oil/moisturizer and see if tht helps you or icing it ? im not sure ab tht 1 thougth b/c it helps with braids not sure ab weaves since it might make the weave frizzy.. HTH..

GOD BLESS


----------



## tthreat08 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think you need to go back the stylist and let her know it is too tight so she can adjust it.  I know the weave was an investment...but think of the investment you've made in your own hair as well.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 1, 2007)

tthreat08 said:
			
		

> I think you need to go back the stylist and let her know it is too tight so she can adjust it.  I know the weave was an investment...but think of the investment you've made in your own hair as well.



My first answer is take it out. Because the one & only sew in that I had (back in 96) was pretty but, it was a little bit too tight and it ripped/broke my hair in some spots.

But you're right it is money spent so I think tthreat08's suggestion is best.
Go back to the stylist. Please don't be shy about it, what good is the investment if your end result is not satisfactory. 

Just please do something about it or you'll kick yourself later!


----------



## nissi (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks MzCleo, Mook, Tthreat!  I truly appreciate all the feedback. 

I forgot to mention that the stylist and my friend said to use oil, which i did do last night and it ain't done nothing yet!!!

i might have to squirt a little surge or something, but i am 6 months post-relaxer, and my fro will definitely revert! 

otherwise people are telling me to wait 2 days or so.  ughhh!  

Honestly, i am not quite ready to let go of this investment yet.  I'm gon lay hands on the tight spots and pray! that's all i can do!

ETA: I live upstate now and the stylist is in las vegas at a hair show, so by the time she would get back to adjust it, it probably would have loosened up, if not, i'm gon start clippin!

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## lizjoseph (Jun 1, 2007)

Oil should help you out a bit.


----------



## tthreat08 (Jun 1, 2007)

nissi said:
			
		

> Thanks MzCleo, Mook, Tthreat!  I truly appreciate all the feedback.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the stylist and my friend said to use oil, which i did do last night and it ain't done nothing yet!!!
> 
> ...




  Well, I stand in agreement with you!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had that happen when I bced and then went and got a weave the next day. She had to pull my hair too tight in the crown and it hurt like hell. But it did loosen up. Try squirting some conditioner on the sore spots. Or washing it. If that doesn't work go back to her and make her take it out. Also, it might loosen up but your scalp might still be sore in that spot for a few bc of the pulling.


----------



## nissi (Jun 2, 2007)

tthreat08 said:
			
		

> Well, I stand in agreement with you!



Thanks Hun!   And it is feeling better!


----------



## nissi (Jun 2, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I had that happen when I bced and then went and got a weave the next day. She had to pull my hair too tight in the crown and it hurt like hell. But it did loosen up. Try squirting some conditioner on the sore spots. Or washing it. If that doesn't work go back to her and make her take it out. Also, it might loosen up but your scalp might still be sore in that spot for a few bc of the pulling.



I was waiting on you Bmore! 

Did you notice any damage to your scalp or hair afterward?  That is my only concern at this point...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 2, 2007)

nissi said:
			
		

> I was waiting on you Bmore!
> 
> Did you notice any damage to your scalp or hair afterward?  That is my only concern at this point...



It was pulling in the crown of my head. I only had maybe 2 inches of hair at the time. I saw a lot of shed hair coming out in the shower when I took it out and washed my hair a month later. More than I usually saw when I was relaxed.  But idk if that was still loose hair in there from me cutting it the day before or what. I didn't notice any bald spots or that my hair was thinner anywhere after the fact. The second time I washed my hair it was back to normal. But my hair also grew over an inch. I do think she pulled my hair too tight though. Everytime I went back to that shop I had her sister do it instead of her. Her sister was much gentler.


----------



## meaganita (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't know what kind of hair you used (texture, quality). When I wore weaves, I'd use the French Refined Cuticle hair (wavy-Indian Remy) by Boheme. Whenever my weaves were too tight, I'd take a couple of Motrins and run my head under warm water for about 5 minutes or so - usually in the shower. It didn't mess up the hair to run it under water and usually help soothe my scalp, soften the braids, and relieve the tension on my scalp.  But, if you have a straight style that you don't want to mess up, I recommend going back to the stylist and asking her to loosen it for you. A really good weaveologist should also have good customer service skills, and wouldn't mind.


----------



## baby42 (Jun 2, 2007)

i just had mys done and its too tight i have a cap sew on i was so scare of it hurting my thin ends.oil did not help me i pull the cap nothing so i cut iterplexed if it be come undone before i take it out i will be tighting it my self. but it stop hurting funny thing you dont feel it tight when they are puting it in.


----------



## nissi (Jun 2, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> It was pulling in the crown of my head. I only had maybe 2 inches of hair at the time. I saw a lot of shed hair coming out in the shower when I took it out and washed my hair a month later. More than I usually saw when I was relaxed.  But idk if that was still loose hair in there from me cutting it the day before or what. I didn't notice any bald spots or that my hair was thinner anywhere after the fact. The second time I washed my hair it was back to normal. But my hair also grew over an inch. I do think she pulled my hair too tight though. Everytime I went back to that shop I had her sister do it instead of her. Her sister was much gentler.



OT: bmore, girl, i am loving your fro! 

Well i was a little nervous because as she was cornrowing my real hair i heard hairs popping a couple of times,  even though she used different color fake hair for the braiding base, i am assuming, so that she could see the different color hair when it was okay to pull.  I am hoping and praying those times that it was the hair base she used that was popping and not my hair. (see that's why i ain't been to no stylists!) 

now another one of her customers came through for her weave at like midnight to be after me.  the hairdresser said she started out with really short hair and ended up with hair down her back.  One thing i noticed is that the girl seemed to have thin sides!  

lesson well learned: i should have permed my hair first for better long term maintenance (i am 6 months post).  but i have gotten many compliments with many folks in my church saying it is the best weave they've ever seen, so i am generally grateful and very satisfied. 

But when i take this thing out, which may be soon, if i see ANY damage, that will determine if i EVER, EVA get this again.


----------



## nissi (Jun 2, 2007)

meaganita said:
			
		

> I don't know what kind of hair you used (texture, quality). When I wore weaves, I'd use the French Refined Cuticle hair (wavy-Indian Remy) by Boheme. Whenever my weaves were too tight, I'd take a couple of Motrins and run my head under warm water for about 5 minutes or so - usually in the shower. It didn't mess up the hair to run it under water and usually help soothe my scalp, soften the braids, and relieve the tension on my scalp.  But, if you have a straight style that you don't want to mess up, I recommend going back to the stylist and asking her to loosen it for you. A really good weaveologist should also have good customer service skills, and wouldn't mind.



Meaganita, she used Tina Yaki permed straight hair, so the water thing would kill the style and my 6 months-post hair that is blended with it would revert  .  Very nice hair, people have been asking me what kind of hair it is, and i am very satisfied with it.  but i prefer the wavy style, so if i do this again, i will get the brand you mentioned.

unfortunately I live too far to go back to her easily for maintenance and now she is in las vegas at a hair show, so by the time she gets back, it should be resolved.  i can feel that it has loosened up already.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 2, 2007)

nissi said:
			
		

> OT: bmore, girl, i am loving your fro!
> 
> Well i was a little nervous because as she was cornrowing my real hair i heard hairs popping a couple of times,  even though she used different color fake hair for the braiding base, i am assuming, so that she could see the different color hair when it was okay to pull.  I am hoping and praying those times that it was the hair base she used that was popping and not my hair. (see that's why i ain't been to no stylists!)
> 
> ...



Thanks Nissi!  I think you'll be alright. You said it loosened up some right? I'll continue to loosen as the weeks go on and your hair grows out. At least now you know what to look for.


----------



## nissi (Jun 2, 2007)

baby42 said:
			
		

> i just had mys done and its too tight i have a cap sew on i was so scare of it hurting my thin ends.oil did not help me i pull the cap nothing so i cut iterplexed if it be come undone before i take it out i will be tighting it my self. but it stop hurting funny thing you dont feel it tight when they are puting it in.



I feel you baby, i would have DEFINITELY cut it if i could find the spot without damaging my real hair! congratulations to you honey on finding THAT SPOT!  sweet relief!

but i could definitely feel the pain when she did that last tightening of the track.  when i spoke up and said something about it, she and the other girl said you have to suffer for beauty!  now i definitely do NOT and NEVER WILL believe that mess!

i wanted my hair cut shorter (too long for my taste and lifestyle) and she said no!  

now that i think about it, it's a typical hairdresser not respecting the customer's preference.   she may be good but i don't know if i will be doing this with her again...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 2, 2007)

Can you go back to the stylist and have her make a few adjustments??  Don't delay!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 2, 2007)

nissi said:
			
		

> I feel you baby, i would have DEFINITELY cut it if i could find the spot without damaging my real hair! congratulations to you honey on finding THAT SPOT!  sweet relief!
> 
> but i could definitely feel the pain when she did that last tightening of the track. *when i spoke up and said something about it, she and the other girl said you have to suffer for beauty!*  now i definitely do NOT and NEVER WILL believe that mess!
> 
> ...


 
My beautician used to tell me this as she burned me with the hot comb


----------



## Aubergold (Jun 2, 2007)

you might just have to wait it out.  It'll get better just let them know for next time.  Also, try not to pull or manipulate the tight areas cause you don't want to pull your hair from the root.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree. The woman who used to weave up my hair did it so tight sometimes I walked around looking like this  . I ignored it for a while and my edges suffered a lot. When I took the weave out, my hair came out with it. The next time she does your hair or anyone else let them know not to do it tight or else...its a guarenteed a--whooping for them.



			
				RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> you might just have to wait it out. *It'll get better just let them know for next time. Also, try not to pull or manipulate the tight areas cause you don't want to pull your hair from the root*.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 2, 2007)

Wet the scalp with water or oil.  It should loosen soon.  Taking it out at this time might do more damage to the scalp since it is so sensitive right now.  I did a weave once and took it out because it was too tight.  My scalp was on fire for days!  I got another weave - once again it was tight but I soaked it with mtg and it loosened up within 2 days.  Washing it is even better but I am not sure you are in the mood to wet you beautiful style.

P.S.  If it's pulling on your edges, take it out pronto or else your edges will be gone and it will take a while to grow back.  It's not 7 months months since a weave took out my edges and it still has not grown back to where it was prior to the damage.


----------



## nissi (Jun 7, 2007)

Ladies, thanks so much for all of your helpful, kind and concerned replies!!!  LHCF is the bomb!

It's been a week, and can you believe this thing is STILL TIGHT????  

Not as tight as when I first got it, but STILL, TIGHT!!! So I found the spot, got the scissors and CUT the thread in what i consider to be a "safe" spot. We'll see!!!  At this point, a week later, I could care less! FEELS A LITTLE BETTER NOW!!! HAHA! (see pain can try and make you a little crazy!) But not good enough!  I will be revisiting my head for another "safe spot"! 

I made this Surge 14/WGO w/sulfur mixture that I have been spraying on my scalp and hairline like a maniac.  I have one bottle in the bathroom and one that goes with me everywhere!!! 

Seriously though, I am very concerned about little small bumps i see at my hairline.  I am PRAYING and TRUSTING my Father that my edges will stay in tact! At this phase, before I go an hour away to get it tuned up, I will do another "SNIP SNIP" in a safe spot!  If I can get a month safely out of this thing, hopefully till the 4th, I will be satisfied... 

Gladys may have skilz, but neva again!  Cuz she don't listen!!!! Another hairdresser that don't listen to the client! Gotta fire her... 

Enough of my rant, I'm getting it washed by the weekend. I thank God for even the thought of water flowing over my scalp!!! (sigh)

Thanks again, Ladies! HHG!


----------



## nissi (Jun 7, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Can you go back to the stylist and have her make a few adjustments??  Don't delay!



Heyyyy Bre-Bre!  
At this point I AM THE STYLIST (see? i'm still yelling!) and I will be making the adjustments from this point on! 

This way I don't have to deal with no resistance, attitudes, or backtalk!

I'ma find me one of those white salons and get it trimmed too!

OT: your baby girl is sooo precious!!!!


----------



## nissi (Jun 7, 2007)

Mystic said:
			
		

> Wet the scalp with water or oil.  It should loosen soon.  Taking it out at this time might do more damage to the scalp since it is so sensitive right now.  I did a weave once and took it out because it was too tight.  My scalp was on fire for days!  I got another weave - once again it was tight but I soaked it with mtg and it loosened up within 2 days.  Washing it is even better but I am not sure you are in the mood to wet you beautiful style.
> 
> P.S.  If it's pulling on your edges, take it out pronto or else your edges will be gone and it will take a while to grow back.  It's not 7 months months since a weave took out my edges and it still has not grown back to where it was prior to the damage.



Thanks Mystic honey!

It's not "pulling," but it felt like it was "pinching" in spots! 

So i cut it!  Enough of that!  

(ANd like the commercial says...) "And I'll do it again!!!"  (verrrrry carefully, that is...) 

In the meantime, i'm on the hunt for jamaican black castor oil locally to put in my surge mixture...  

HHG Honey!


----------

